
Gender bias in accepting pull-requests [pdf] - balls187
https://peerj.com/preprints/1733.pdf
======
snurk
Bottom line: there are some differences between genders, and the bias
generally runs against men.

~~~
orionblastar
There is an argument to be made in the sample size. More men than women make
pull requests. Women don't have as many accounts as men do on Github. The
experience a man has will vary by his education and skills and a lot of men
join without any skills or experience to get started in open source. Women are
given special classes and mentors to learn how to code that men are not
allowed.

These are factors on the test that could affect results.

A lot of men just join Github without any experience, so of course they will
have less pull requests accepted and a lower size file. A lot of women are
given special classes to learn how to code and assigned a mentor to teach them
how to code better and these programs are only for women. Women generally
don't take an interest in programming only making up 18% of computer science
classes, but they get tuition discounts and other help for being a woman.

